

Adobe Posts Its First Billion-Dollar Quarter - rjett
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/21/technology/21adobe.html?src=busln

======
rm-rf
And with that kind of money, they can finally afford to implement secure
software development, code review, fuzzing, & vulnerability testing.

We'll all be better off when they do.

~~~
thwarted
Or maybe the 64 bit version of flash can get out of extreme beta.

~~~
olalonde
Or maybe they can make Flash work properly on Linux?

~~~
ars
There's hope - at least if you use nvidia.

[http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=adobe...](http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=adobe_linux_vdpau&num=1)

According to that, hardware acceleration seems to work well in the current
beta.

~~~
rbritton
I would just like a decent installer for at least one of their products to
start with.

~~~
ars
If you're on debian this

    
    
      grep -q 'www.debian-multimediaa.org' /etc/apt/sources.list || (echo 'deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org stable main non-free' >> /etc/apt/sources.list; apt-get update)
    
      apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
      apt-get install acroread
    

works well. :)

------
jason_tko
Looks like all the people who grew up using copied versions of the Adobe suite
are finally buying it.

~~~
jallmann
I'm one of them. I started toying with programming when I was ~14 using
ActionScript and my pirated copy of Flash 4.

Ah, those were the times.

------
GiraffeNecktie
Not a very informative article. They left out tons of information, such as
that the growth is coming from their _business_ products like LiveCycle (the
article doesn't even recognize that side of their business). Also Adobe is
spinning the Creative Suite story as "sales for the latest release are higher
than they were at this point in time for the previous release" but my
understanding from the sketchy articles out there, is that, overall, Creative
Suite revenues are down a bit.

------
Garbage
Are they thanking (loving) "Apple" in their release anywhere?

------
jamesk2
CS4 was widely panned and coupled with the poor economy, many companies
skipped it. Adobe took a loss this quarter last year. The article doesn't
state it but many CS3 owners have upgraded to CS5 because of the improving
economy, some new features and not wanting to be too far behind software
revisions.

------
latch
Where does it make all this money on? The article just mentions that they make
Photoshop, Acrobat and Flash..and the Adobe press release doesn't provide any
additional information.

~~~
guelo
CS, PhotoShop, Illustrator, InDesign, Premier, Flash, Dreamweaver, Scene 7,
Macromedia Studio, After Effects, Go Live: 542.1 mill

Acrobat, LiveCycle, ColdFusion, Flex: 274.1 mill

Omniture: 98.4 mill

PostScript, FrameMaker, PageMaker, Macromedia Contribute, Macromedia
Captivate, Macromedia FreeHand: 47.3 mill

PDF & Flash Platform Revenue: 46.1 mill

~~~
initself
I look at this list and I am thrilled that I don't have to use a single one of
these. I'm not even friends with anyone that does, except a couple of
photographers.

I'd love to know how much of the 46.1 million of the "PDF & Flash Platform
Revenue" and the 274.1 million of the "Acrobat, LiveCycle, ColdFusion, Flex"
is purely PDF related. How many people are buying Adobe Acrobat just to edit
PDFs, documents that should be source code but aren't?

I just hate it when digital things become analog (or virtually analog, like
PDF) and I doubly hate it that tools get built for editing the now analog
digital document. Like OCR for Faxes, UGH!

~~~
biot
Newest piece from The Onion: "Area Man Constantly Mentioning He Doesn't Use
Adobe Products"

------
lukestevens
Maybe they can now start on some of these: <http://adobegripes.tumblr.com/>

------
iwwr
Any news on a possible Flash export-to-html5 feature?

------
cookiecaper
Too bad, hope Adobe dies forever soon. All of their stuff has become bloated
and horrible (Flash the worst among them), and unless there is a serious
internal restructuring, I have little hope that decency will return.

~~~
itg
I really hope flash goes away too, but I don't see software such as Photoshop,
Illustrator, Indesign, etc going away anytime soon.

~~~
cookiecaper
The nice thing about desktop software is that it doesn't vanish with its
authors. If Adobe crumbles or restructures, Photoshop et al will be there just
the same as they were, and people can continue to use them. Meanwhile, if
people thought they could get a serious hold where Photoshop once stood
(because Photoshop became unmaintained, which I doubt would happen, even if
Adobe dies; Photoshop is a huge asset and I'm sure the ashes of Adobe could
get a pretty good price based on that alone), the gap would be filled
relatively quickly.

~~~
rbritton
Nearly all current Adobe products require activation. The only one I'm
familiar with that doesn't is Acrobat.

~~~
cookiecaper
While this is annoying, it's not impossible to get around...

